# new patient. colonoscopy?



## mn (Feb 12, 2004)

hi,i recently saw a g.i. md. for the first time about ibs-like symptoms. he listened to me and said that he believes i have irritable bowel syndrome.i have lost 18 pounds in the past 4 months (from 120 - 102) due to depression/lack of appetite. when i eat i experience abdominal pain that is debilitating/pretty much intolerable, but is usually relieved by going to the bathroom (always diahrrea). this has been going on for over 3 years, but has been especially intense in the past 4 or 5 months.my stool specimen was negative for any blood and i'm not developing any allergy to gluten. my grandmother had colon cancer when she was 48. i'm in my early 30s. i'm not particularly worried about colon cancer, but i know the history is important.my dr. prescribed hyoscyamine + imodium and gave me the option of scheduling a colonoscopy now or waiting 2 months and talking about it then. he seemed like he thought the procedure was optional for me, that it could be unnecessary. since taking the medication, i'm having less pain and can actually eat something without being debilitated for 45 minutes or more. but now that i've been taking it for a few weeks, i'm starting to have abdominal pain again. now that i've actually started talking to someone about this problem, it's like i can't deal with the pain part. the pain that i have been experiencing for years is making me more and more anxious about what's wrong with me.i wonder if i should have the colonoscopy, just so i'd have a definitive diagnosis. but then, from what i've read about dealing with these functional gi disorders, there doesn't seem like very much that dr.s can do for you except encourage you to figure out how to manage your own symptoms.then i think i just need to channel my energy into changing my diet now that i can eat without being punished with pain. i'm sick of having my life ruled by these stomach problems. i finally went to the dr. and actually started talking about it and now i feel like i've gotten no where.does anyone out there have any suggestions as to what i might do next? i'm lost. (apologies for the length of this message).


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Do schedule the colon exam this is very important and until the test is done the doctor can not really say it is IBS. Next look at what ever meds you may be taking to check the side effects and this includes over the counter things. Do not take any vitamins right now this too can cause stomach upset.Linda


----------



## Theldon (Feb 19, 2004)

Can they tell from a colonoscopy that its IBS? I'm going to see a GI specialist in April and I fear that I may have to take the dreaded test.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Taking the test is a good idea and by seeing nothing else is wrong inside they come up with the diagnosis of IBS. This is only one area so it could be something else like gall bladder trouble acid reflux or thyroid or many other options.Linda


----------



## Arnce (May 2, 2004)

RE: colonoscopyThe test is nothing (you're asleep)--it's the preparation the night before that's the pain. Your colon has to be completely empty and it means sitting in the bathroom quite a bit but aren't we used to that anyway. At least then you'll know that it's IBS and not cancer or something serious. Let us know


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:but then, from what i've read about dealing with these functional gi disorders, there doesn't seem like very much that dr.s can do for you except encourage you to figure out how to manage your own symptoms


Bingo!


> quote:does anyone out there have any suggestions as to what i might do next? i'm lost.


You might want to have a look at my post on this forum re bodytalk (and in the "Living with IBS sub-forum as well). It may be your ticket. Hope you get some (or complete) relief.Scott


----------

